#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Vegetarian tourists full moon party

## dirtydog

*Vegetarian tourists launch their own full moon party*

By Supaphong Chaolan 
Phangnga: 
Nui and Koei beaches in Phangnga's Khura Buri district are the latest destinations for a full moon party - for foreign vegetarians.
Provincial governor Winai Buapradit said the two beaches in Tambon Khura, which are peaceful and off the beaten track, had become a hideaway for more than 100 backpackers at a time who stay in tents and cook their own meals. 

"They hold a simple gathering they call a rainbow family party, which they say has been held in peaceful natural settings worldwide over the past 30 years," Mr Winai said. "The party features dancing, singing, yoga and meditation." 

The beaches are located near Ban Ao Koei, where most residents are Islamic fishermen. 

Mr Winai said he was not worried that the parties would involve the ingestion of illicit substances, as at the full moon party on the resort island of Koh Phangan. 

However, to be safe, he had told officials and police to provide security and prevent any drug use or sexual offences. 

District chief Wirat Akkarawirojkul confirmed the tourists were vegetarians and had not disturbed local people. Thousands of tourists have visited so far. 

"We hope Nui and Koei beaches will become a new destination for tourists from around the world who are looking for natural beauty and peace," he said.

Bqangkok Post

----------


## in4zip

is it true that they also are against mechanical sex toys and that they prefer pesticide free eggplant, zucchini and other elongated fruits? 

(naturally grown durians and jackfruit are used only by the most expert vegans only ... so I've heard) 

 :mat: be reading you fools in six days time 
I'm off onna vacation

----------


## Gerbil

Bloody hippies.

Should still be stamping S.H.I.T. in their passports and booting them out the country.  :Smile:

----------


## Skulldigger

> We hope Nui and Koei beaches will become a new destination for tourists from around the world who are looking for natural beauty and peace," he said.




The natural beauty usually lasts about 5 years before somebody thinks it is time to build a new Phuket.

----------


## stroller

> Mr Winai said he was not worried that the parties would involve the ingestion of illicit substances, as at the full moon party on the resort island of Koh Phangan.


Aren't Exstacy and yabba vegetarian? Or ganja, and most 'illicit' substances?
One could smoke, inject or snort, instead of "ingest".

----------


## Skulldigger

*Sam Tum Jay* - Spicy traditional Thai salad with fresh thai stick, roasted yaba pills and a sprinkling of dried young hit key kwuy mushrooms... Served with sticky fingers. 

'*Thai-Dutch Fusion bucket*' - Our ever popular and delicious herbal beverage for tall, blunt square faced brutes and soft-spoken yoga loving  barefoot luna ravers alike. 

One bottle of vintage hollands is carefully poured into a container with mildly heated rice whiskey straight from our personal oil barrel distillery. Stir the brew with a stick of lemongrass and serve with freshly harvested coriander leaves floating on top. Pink floating fragrant tealights optional.

----------

